# How to smoke FRESH mozzarella?



## mfreel (Feb 1, 2015)

I was given a couple one-pound pieces of fresh mozzarella from a local organic dairy farm.  The cheese was 2 days old when I picked it up.  I smoked it with alder for 2.5 hrs.  I vacuum sealed it for 20 days.  When I tasted it, it was NASTY!  Bitter, ashy smoke taste.

Has anyone had any success smoking fresh mozzarella?

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mike

Was the taste test after 20 days? If so back off on the smoke. Did you have TBS or white smoke? It only takes a couple of minutes to get bitter smoke with white smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cabin (Feb 2, 2015)

I also tried the fresh mozzarella and had the same results. All other cheeses have come out excellent


----------

